# 203mm Formula Rotor for Rohloff



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Any sources? Ive searched high and low....


----------



## forestek (Jul 19, 2009)

I only know Hope...
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...r-Mono-Tech-M4-Rohloff-fixed-steel::8313.html

I have ordered the 183mm for my Mojo SL.

Kenny


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Well it finally came and everything went together well....Hoping brake fade will be a thing of the past....thanks for the link forestek


----------

